# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Looking for Fishing Bot Feenix Archangel 2.4.3 TBC

## Chrisaholic

Hello,
I´m currently playing Burning Crusade on the feenix private Server Archangel.
I´m looking for a working Fishing Bot, none of the bots that i found worked  :Frown: 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## xxsweghostxx

I had a pixelbased fishing bot that worked fine when I played a while ago. Don't know if I have it still, but I would need some motivation if I'm going to look for it.

----------


## Chrisaholic

Uhm, I´m new to this, and dont think i get what you´re trying to say^^
I would be very thankful of course, but i guess thats not what you mean  :Wink: 

And i tried a pixelbased (Fishbot from fishbot.net) but it didnt worked  :Frown:

----------


## Chrisaholic

push  :Smile: 
If anyone plays on Archangel has a functioning bot; i can pay you in ingame gold, too  :Wink:

----------


## Chrisaholic

still looking for help  :Smile:

----------


## Gjarrahi

Whats ur Skype?

----------


## Chrisaholic

My Skypename is Chrisaholic, thanks.

----------


## Chrisaholic

still looking for help

----------


## Henka44

I'm hijacking your thread a bit, i just wanna point out to anyone watching this thread that i have a paypal funds ready to be sent to the one who can provide me with a working exploit that is profitable or a working VIRUSFREE fishbot for 2.4.3

----------


## lindstedt56

Try Pirox. This version is for 3.3.5 but you can select 2.4.3 in the settings and it should work fine. Here is a link for a clean version 

Pirox PvPTools 3.3.5a Cracked (download torrent) - TPB

Let me know if you have any issues setting it up. In one of the folders should be a manual on how to set it up.

----------


## Henka44

> Try Pirox. This version is for 3.3.5 but you can select 2.4.3 in the settings and it should work fine. Here is a link for a clean version 
> 
> Pirox PvPTools 3.3.5a Cracked (download torrent) - TPB
> 
> Let me know if you have any issues setting it up. In one of the folders should be a manual on how to set it up.


That torrent links to YouBot which has what I'm 90% sure is a JDB on its site, so use with caution!

----------


## Chrisaholic

Thanks lindtstedt!

Download works fine and none of my security tools found something, but i think I dont know what you mean Henka.

But i have some problems with the bot;
First the Fishing Bot:
Equipping Pole, attaching Lure and so on works fine but when it comes to the actual fishing part, it bugs.
I tried both methods. If i use Memory based version it just casts fishing over and over again and doesnt seem to look for the bobber. I tried all different kinds of settings and different locations as well as accounts and PCs.

Similiar Problem with color-based method. The bot starts just fine and he can move my mouse (moves in a rectangle at the beginning), but when the bobber appear, nothing happens. Tried every setting and so also. And yeah I got the right color ^^


My Problem with the farming (Mining) part of the Bot is, that it flies the profiles as intended, but doesnt seem to notice the nodes. It just does nothing.
So at the moment the bot flies and if i see something I have to stop it manually. Not working as intended  :Big Grin: 

Hope you can help me and thanks in advance

----------


## Robdude

> Uhm, I´m new to this, and dont think i get what you´re trying to say^^
> I would be very thankful of course, but i guess thats not what you mean 
> 
> And i tried a pixelbased (Fishbot from fishbot.net) but it didnt worked


Hi! 

I'm sorry to hear it didn't work for you. It's actually not pixel based - it uses api calls to detect when the cursor icon changes (GetCursorInfo()) and then uses audio output to detect the splash. I always had a very high success rate when fishing as the color/lighting didn't affect things.

Do you remember what didn't work? I'd be happy to try and fix whatever was wrong.

----------

